# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Су-35, Су-33, МиГ-29 Пилот. Из сирийской военной кампании

## Драган

Привет, мои друзья,

* Я строю свои модельные комплекты самолетов Су-35, Су-33 и МиГ-29СМТ из Сирии. И я хочу построить фигурки пилотов, чтобы поставить их перед своими самолетами. Но я не знаю, какую картинку взять за ссылку, для деталей. Я нахожу фотографии, где у пилотов уже есть ремни, но на других у них их нет. Возможно, на Су-27/35 и МиГ-29 не такое же оборудование, как на Су-25, Су-24, Су-30 и т. Д. Может ли кто-нибудь помочь мне решить эту проблему. Имеются ли пилоты для МиГ-29СМТ, Су-33 и Су-35С, ремни уже прилегают к нему они поступают в самолет или нет.А также я заметил, что пилоты на Су-33 не имеют этого оранжевого морского костюма. Они что-то другое. Может ли кто-то также помочь мне увидеть, как они выглядят, как построить фигурку для этого самолета.Пожалуйста, помогите мне одеть их правильно, как это должно быть.
На этих фотографиях вы можете увидеть, что я нашел.











Спасибо моим братьям,
Всего наилучшего.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Драган, ремни только у пилотов Су-24 и Су-25. На Су-33, Су-35 и МиГ-29 ремни находятся непосредственно на кресле!
Удачи!

----------


## Драган

Дорогой друг,

Большое спасибо.
Драган.

----------


## Драган

Также остается еще одна загадка. Будут ли наши братья, российские летчики, на Су-33, оранжевый костюм, когда они были в миссиях по Сирии, или они также были одеты так же, как и на Су-35. или что-то другое?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Над морем вообще должны летать в оранжевых ВМСК, но в этот каз по какой-то причине летали в камуфляже, похожем на тот, в котором штурмовики летают.

----------


## Антон

> Также остается еще одна загадка. Будут ли наши братья, российские летчики, на Су-33, оранжевый костюм, когда они были в миссиях по Сирии, или они также были одеты так же, как и на Су-35. или что-то другое?





> Над морем вообще должны летать в оранжевых ВМСК, но в этот каз по какой-то причине летали в камуфляже, похожем на тот, в котором штурмовики летают.


если вода тёплая,то летают в обычном форме , но "поплавками"

----------


## Polikarpoff

> если вода тёплая,то летают в обычном форме , но "поплавками"


В прошлых походах летали в ВМСК, т.ч. скорее всего причина в другом. Как вариант - если вдруг над бармалеями собьют...

----------


## Red307

Мне кажется, в оранжевом летают только в северных широтах. И не только палубники, но и миг-31 например

----------


## Драган

Очень хорошо,
Спасибо за добрые сведения, у кого-нибудь есть идея или картина, как выглядит этот камуфляжный костюм для Су-33,теперь из сирийской кампании. Пожалуйста.
Все лучшее мои братья.

----------


## Антон

> Очень хорошо,
> Спасибо за добрые сведения, у кого-нибудь есть идея или картина, как выглядит этот камуфляжный костюм для Су-33,теперь из сирийской кампании. Пожалуйста.
> Все лучшее мои братья.


Тут видно получше:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwOgWlwUMJA

Это костюм "Цифра",что-то типа этого

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Тут видно получше:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwOgWlwUMJA
> 
> Это костюм "Цифра",что-то типа этого


Да даже в этом видео видно, что чють ли не 3 вида: цифра, "обычный" камуфляж и синий.

----------


## AndyK

> если вода тёплая,то летают в обычном форме , но "поплавками"


Верно, при т. воды ниже (если правильно помню 16 град.) - в ВМСК.

----------


## Драган

Хорошо, друзья мои,
Но все же у меня нет четкого представления о том, как выглядит пилот для Су-33. Хорошо, теперь у нас есть камуфляж костюма. Но есть ли у него «анти-г» костюм для ног, как на пилотах Су-35 и МиГ-29? Имеет ли он боевую куртку, такую как пилоты на МиГ-29 и Су-35, как на этой картине, кто-нибудь скажет, как выглядит пилот для Су-33, когда он отправляется в миссию? Что он на нем на себе?

----------


## Nazar

> Хорошо, друзья мои,
> Но все же у меня нет четкого представления о том, как выглядит пилот для Су-33. Хорошо, теперь у нас есть камуфляж костюма. Но есть ли у него «анти-г» костюм для ног, как на пилотах Су-35 и МиГ-29? Имеет ли он боевую куртку, такую как пилоты на МиГ-29 и Су-35, как на этой картине, кто-нибудь скажет, как выглядит пилот для Су-33, когда он отправляется в миссию? Что он на нем на себе?


Вот так они выглядят, когда летают на Севере.

----------


## Драган

> Вот так они выглядят, когда летают на Севере.


Хорошо, брат, но я спрашиваю о пилотах Су-33 сейчас из сирийской кампании.

----------


## Nazar

> Хорошо, брат, но я спрашиваю о пилотах Су-33 сейчас из сирийской кампании.


В пиксельном камуфляже там летали ( зеленый пиксель ).

----------


## Polikarpoff

> В пиксельном камуфляже там летали ( зеленый пиксель ).


Не только, еще вот в таком были замечены:

И в синем

----------


## Драган

> Не только, еще вот в таком были замечены:
> 
> И в синем


Хорошо, мои братья,
У них такой камуфляж. Мы решили это, но у них есть «анти-г» брюки, и есть ли у них такой же боевой курт, как этот, на тех фотографиях, которые я разместил здесь?

----------


## Nazar

> Не только, еще вот в таком были замечены:


Это Леша засветился..))
В синем видел. Я ему как-раз сейчас вопрос задал, но его пока на месте нет.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Это Леша засветился..))
> В синем видел. Я ему как-раз сейчас вопрос задал, но его пока на месте нет.


Да это совсем древняя фотка. Но в крайнем походе в такой форме летали.
А тут видно что в "синей":

----------


## AndyK

> ...есть ли у них такой же боевой курт, как этот?


Это не куртка, а жилет - НАЗ-ИР ("разгрузка")

----------


## Драган

Хорошо, братья,
Большое спасибо за любезную информацию. Итак, у меня есть заключение о том, что я могу построить фигуру пилота Су-33 либо в зеленых пикселях, либо в синем цветовом костюме. Потому что я вижу, что на этом последнем снимке, где вы показываете пилота в синем летном костюме, находится в кабине модернизированного варианта Су-33 с СВП-24-33 для бомбежки. Также поставить этот боевой жилет и поставить «анти-г». «Anti-g» (костюм против силы) для ног и живота?

----------


## Драган

Пожалуйста, братья мои, ответьте мне,скажите, пожалуйста, какой окончательный вариант для летного костюма для Су-33 из сирийской кампании. Он носит анти-g, боевой жилет, как из фотографий, взятых с пилотов Су-30/35 и т. д.?

----------


## Nazar

> Пожалуйста, братья мои, ответьте мне,скажите, пожалуйста, какой окончательный вариант для летного костюма для Су-33 из сирийской кампании. Он носит анти-g, боевой жилет, как из фотографий, взятых с пилотов Су-30/35 и т. д.?


..........................

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пояс спасательный АСП-74.

Учебник - Техника безопасности. Безопасность и защита населения в чрезвычайных ситуациях (Г.Н.Кириллова) - 2001 г.

АСП-74:
     
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/kollekts...-74_1272785777

  
http://guns.allzip.org/topic/114/667955.html

----------

